# What is the besy way to de-gunk sticky metal drawer slides?



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

A couple of the drawers of the chest I bought have metal slides in the base that are sticky. I thought about spraying some WD-40 in a plastic bowel and then either use cotton swabs or a flat screwdriver tip wrapped with a piece of rag to try to clean them out and lubricate them at the same time. Even with reading glasses I don't see that well and am not sure how to release the slides to completely remove the drawers. Any other suggestions or tips will be most kindheartedly welcomed.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

If you can soak or wipe them down with some naphtha or lacquer thinner. Many metal slides have a black tab or trigger you pull or push down to get them to come apart.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks Jim. I have some Naphtha and will try to release the tabs to remove the drawers. Much appreciated.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

Some brake cleaner might work also. I know it dries really quickly, I just don't know if it will discolor areas where it comes in contact with the wood.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks Richard. It is a Gerstner wooden chest and I definitely don't want whatever I use to come in contact with the wood.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

If you can release the drawers, you can then remove the slides. You can then clean them without risking damage to the chest.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks Ron I will give that a try ;-)


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm restoring an old Craftsman tool cart currently. I removed the slides and soaked them in Simple Green before scrubbing them down with a bristle brush.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://forum.gerstnerusa.com/forum.php

Maybe the Gerstner forum can shorten the learning curve
for you.

HTH


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

WOW, Thanks waho6o9 I have it bookmarked now!


----------

